# HMPK Spawn Log 4/20/21



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

These 2 successfully spawned today. I’m including photos of the male when I first got him. The female is getting more yellow everyday, too 


































Hoping for a successful hatch!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

They’ve hatched!


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

So exiting!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

I’m a proud grandma! Now the hard part starts LOL!


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

Keep us updated! 😜


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Will do! The mom is actually a blue and yellow so I’m hoping for marbles!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Wait, is that bottom pic (white and blue fish, the male?) OMG! Loving it and the pair in general. What cool offspring they will make....and you will validate with pictures in the future! Sweet!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

MABetta said:


> Wait, is that bottom pic (white and blue fish, the male?) OMG! Loving it and the pair in general. What cool offspring they will make....and you will validate with pictures in the future! Sweet!


Yep, it’s the male before he marbled blue!


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I love the before marble state....still beautiful none the less.


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Ok, I combined my 2 spawns so not sure who is who! But this is what they look like today


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Moved two spawns to the same tank (2 days apart for spawn date) and must have around 200. They’re good at hiding for the camera but after moving them yesterday, I’d say easily 150-200+


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

How are your 200+ babies doing? Any new pics/videos?


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

My mixed spawns. Very clear which ones Will be yellow. Terrible photos. Probably down to 40, but I’m fine with that!!


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

They are so cute - thanks for sharing ❤


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

Fish from 2 different spawns


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh how cute that they share the same tank.

I love yellow bettas!


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

More photos


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Wow they have gotten so big. It's amazing how fast they grow 💕


----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## MysticBettas (Jul 16, 2020)

feeding time! These guys are ready for new homes I think!


----------

